# Introducing My New Babies! Trixie and Todd!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok... I know that I am a little partial since they are mine... but these two are just too cute!!!! And I noticed today that Todd has some brown markings including a brown tail! He is just adorable IMO  I put my hand in a couple of the pics so you could tell just how big they are and also to keep Todd out from under my feet so I could get a pic of him :roll: A few of the pics turned out blurry but I will take more tomorrow and post them. So here they are....

Todd

















Todd exploring the feed pan








ooo... he had and itch









Thinking about jumping in the bucket.......








After attempting to jump in the bucket... (it didn't work if you can't tell :lol: )









Can you see his brown tail????









Trixie. She still isn't quit as eager for the petting as Todd is but I am working on her


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Trixie is adorable! 

How old are they? They are very cute


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are gorgous!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

aww so cute


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooops... sorry about that. They were born Monday 11/26/2007 so they are 4 days old


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're adorable!!! Your not bias, its just the truth!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG they are so cute. i just love her color


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How sweet, Trixie is a very pretty color and Todd is too! Glad they have homes waiting too.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

They are so cute!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am very proud of the two of them  I will try to get a couple more pics tomorrow. This almost wraps up my breeding schedule for this year. I have one more girl that might go this next month but after that the rest will be spring babies


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are ADORABLE!!!!!! I am SOOOOOOOOOO baby deprived!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

So cute- congratulations


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

they are just the cutest and look at all that color.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Awwwwww!!!! Oh so cute!!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are both sooo cute!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!! I hope to get a few more pics tomorrow


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They re so adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are just to cute!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

They are absolutely sweet! Yep two beautiful babies for sure...I can tell you are so proud as you should be cause they are adorable.


----------

